# anybody else shoot the v-10?



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

xd .40 v-10 .

this is one of my ccw handuns.

i just added it and i am impressed with its abilities straight out of the box. i have always been a sig man and still am but this little rascal is a keeper in my book.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice. I want one in 9mm so bad I can taste it. But bolls come before fun, and I've got some pistols to plink with already.

Your XD looks great, have fun with it.:smt1099


----------

